# Leichteste Helius AM



## Shamus (22. September 2009)

Ich beginne zu bauen Helius AM + Crossmaxx XL + DT EXC 150. 
Wie leicht ist es möglich, zu bauen?


----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

der laufradsatz ist viel zu schwer. mit etwas individuellem solltest du da leichter kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (22. September 2009)

Leichter wie ich ? wird aber tricky. Ihc werde bei 11,4 KG landen bei 160/150 mm fw und gescheitem setup


----------



## User85319 (22. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Leichter wie ich ? wird aber tricky. Ihc werde bei 11,4 KG landen bei 160/150 mm fw und gescheitem setup



Partliste bitte


----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

und ein bild auf der waage bitte!


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. September 2009)

Huldigt der Hypnokröte und seht in sein Album 

unter Helius


----------



## User85319 (22. September 2009)

Geiler Rockring ^^

Leichtbau schön und gut, aber diesen Sattel sollte man verbieten


----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

einmal leichtbauer, imme rleichtbauer oder?! 

die teilewahl bis jetzt: 

der sattel ist allerdings hart. mein slr flex ja noch ein wenig. aber die speedneedle war für mich nur mit polstern fahrbar. 


das bild vom bike auf der waage fehlt noch!


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. September 2009)

Gewichte sind alle Hand gewogen ohne Scheiss jetzt  

Der Speedy MA ist sau bquem so komisch es klingen mag


----------



## kroiterfee (22. September 2009)

trotzdem: ein bild von der waage bitte.

man hast dun komischen hintern.  also sub 12 kg sind echt ne ansage. hau trotzdem mal die volle partliste raus.


----------



## fuzzball (22. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Leichter wie ich ? wird aber tricky. Ihc werde bei 11,4 KG landen bei 160/150 mm fw und gescheitem setup


na das werden wir mal abwarten,nachdem sich das AC für mich erledigt hat bin ich wieder beim AM - muss nur noch für den richtig LRS sparen,dann sind sub 11 drin 



HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Gewichte sind alle *Hand gewogen* ohne Scheiss jetzt
> Der Speedy MA ist sau bquem so komisch es klingen mag


meinst du mit Hand gewogen pi mal Daumen  (nur Spaß,wenn man jemandem bei den Gewichten vertrauen kann dann ein eingefleischten Leichtbauer).
Thema Sattel: so komisch das Ding, fahr auf dem ST auch einen sub 100gr Sattel von Leichtkraft - extrem bequem,auch wenn er nicht so aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (22. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Huldigt der Hypnokröte und seht in sein Album
> 
> unter Helius



Alter da kost ja allein der Bash schon Vermögen. Von dem restlichen Carbonzeugs darf ich gar nicht erst reden.

Was fürn LRS kommt drann. So alla kingkong mit ZTR Flow. Dat wär ne Sache. Gibts grad für günstige 750ecken in allen Varianten in der Bucht zu schiessen


----------



## fuzzball (22. September 2009)

tippe eher auf CK mit Flow


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Alter da kost ja allein der Bash schon Vermögen. Von dem restlichen Carbonzeugs darf ich gar nicht erst reden.
> 
> ...



So teuer war der nicht 




oder??


----------



## c_w (22. September 2009)

Will auch so einen... ^^ :-D


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. September 2009)

Jan (alias Kuka) ist da sehr kompetent und macht gute Preise, einfach mal fragen


----------



## c_w (22. September 2009)

Schon getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (22. September 2009)

Also mein Speedneedle(97g) ist auch sau bequem und flext auch schön.


----------



## DJT (24. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Leichter wie ich ? wird aber tricky. Ihc werde bei 11,4 KG landen bei 160/150 mm fw und gescheitem setup



Was bringt ein AM das so "kastriert" ist und z.B. allein durch extrem leichte Reifen nur zum "Feldweg fahren"  geeignet ist, 
sprich nicht mehr zum eigentlichen Zweck genutzt werden kann


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. September 2009)

Du weißt doch gar nicht welche Reifen ich fahren werde. Mom ich selbst tus auh noch nicht wissen 

Beim Rest kann niemand sagen das hällt nich oder ist windig.


----------



## chickenway-user (24. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Was bringt ein AM das so "kastriert" ist und z.B. allein durch extrem leichte Reifen nur zum "Feldweg fahren"  geeignet ist,
> sprich nicht mehr zum eigentlichen Zweck genutzt werden kann



Ja, bei den Reifen würd ich dir zustimmen, aber der Rest passt schon...

Schreib lieber mal in den anderen AM-Thread das deine 2,5er Muddy Mary passen...


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2009)

ein AM in XL mit 12,5 kg wäre ein Projekt für 2010

es muss ein everyday/AM bis maximal ED Tourer her, ein Tourer mit Potential

ein Freeride-Tourer komt ja bald.

ich sollte mal ein AM in XL Probe fahren

vielleicht bin ich ja bald mal wieder bei Kalle...


----------



## DJT (24. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, bei den Reifen würd ich dir zustimmen, aber der Rest passt schon...



Dann bin ich mal gespannt 
Wenn's wirklich so ist schlepp ich also 4kg umsonst in der Gegend rum


----------



## chickenway-user (24. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt
> Wenn's wirklich so ist schlepp ich also 4kg umsonst in der Gegend rum



Eigentlich würde ich ja sagen: Ja, an der Wampe. 
Aber du hast ja keine...

Deins dürfte aber hinterher trotzdem noch besser bergab gehen. Aber das von der Kröte wird auch nicht schlecht. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt.


----------



## Shamus (25. September 2009)

12.6kg ohne pedals!


----------



## fuzzball (25. September 2009)

sieht gut aus  hat das mit dem DT hinten die vollen 160mm?


Gerade eine Antwort auf die Frage bekommen, ob es möglich ist ein BB30 taugliches Tretlager zu verbauen: *NEIN*  also bleibt die Hollowgramm SL im Schrank, dabei wär die so schön leicht und Alu in schwarz


----------



## chickenway-user (25. September 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> 12.6kg ohne pedals!



Wenn du jetzt noch nen Sattelschnellspanner und nen kürzeren Vorbau hinmachst kann man es auch benützen.

@fuzzball: in der Einstellung sicherlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (25. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch nen Sattelschnellspanner und nen kürzeren Vorbau hinmachst kann man es auch benützen.



...und gscheite Reifen 

schönes Bike


----------



## Shamus (25. September 2009)

Kürzere vorbau ... warum? 
Ich habe sehr lange Arme ..


----------



## dreamdeep (25. September 2009)

Ich stehe der Sache auch etwas skeptischer gegenüber. An ein Helius AM gehört imho eine vernünftige 160mm* Gabel - schon alleine damit der Lenkwinkel passt, ein ordentlicher Dämpfer, breite Reifen und stabile Teile. Ansonsten ist der AM Rahmen einfach der falsche für den Einsatzbereich/Aufbau und man wäre mit einem AC besser bedient.

*Rainers Einsatzzweck mal ausgenommen


----------



## chickenway-user (25. September 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> Kürzere vorbau ... warum?
> Ich habe sehr lange Arme ..



Weil es kein Classic-CC-Rad ist. Kürzere Vorbauten fahren sich einfach angenehmer. Probiers aus! 

@dreamdeep: Naja, ob jetzt 15 oder 16cm Federweg ist nicht so dramatisch. Wenn die Performance beider Gabeln stimmt...
Und die anderen von dir beschriebenen Teile gehören an ein FR/AFR/ST. Ein AM ist irgendwo dazwischen, damit kann man machen was man will 

(Wobei ich bei den Komponenten schon auch ein AC vorziehen würde. Und dann noch ein UFO ST für die harten Sachen...)


----------



## dreamdeep (25. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei den Komponenten schon auch ein AC vorziehen würde.


Genau das ist es, ein AC würde da viel besser passen. Der gezeigte Aufbau ist meiner Meinung nach ein Longtravel CC Bike, da macht der AM Rahmen wenig Sinn. Was die Gabel angeht, die 10mm sind sicherlich nicht so tragisch, aber die Einbauhöhe von 530mm, dazu noch der flach bauende Cane Creek Steuersatz. Der Lenkwinkel ist sowieso schon relativ steil. Aber wie das meiste, alles Geschmacksache und just my two cents


----------



## haha (25. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich stehe der Sache auch etwas skeptischer gegenüber. An ein Helius AM gehört imho eine vernünftige 160mm* Gabel - schon alleine damit der Lenkwinkel passt, ein ordentlicher Dämpfer, breite Reifen und stabile Teile. Ansonsten ist der AM Rahmen einfach der falsche für den Einsatzbereich/Aufbau und man wäre mit einem AC besser bedient.
> 
> *Rainers Einsatzzweck mal ausgenommen



dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen..


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. September 2009)

Seh ich da nur 1 KB ? Also Leichtbau in Ehren dass AM ist mit den Teilen ein Fehlkauf gewesen.


----------



## flyingscot (25. September 2009)

Ich hab auch erst auf den zweiten Blick 2 KB erkannt, sie sind fast gleich groß. Wobei der Sinn mir auch nicht ganz aufgeht.


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ein AM ist irgendwo dazwischen, damit kann man machen was man will



ist das nicht generell das schöne daran, wenn man kein Komplettbike kaufen muss sondern sich sein Bike nach eigenem Gusto zusammenbauen kann. Mir persönlich gefällts würde ich es so aufbauen, wahrscheinlich eher nicht, da Gabel zu weich, LRS (es gibt bessere) und rot eloxierte Teile gefallen mir auch nicht, aber da ich nicht damit fahren find ich es in Ordnung; beschwer mich ja auch nicht, dass jedes zweite AM inzwischen mit einer HM :kotz::kotz::kotz: unterwegs sein muss und dementsprechend aussieht (da mag der persönliche Geschmack verschieden sein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (26. September 2009)

> beschwer mich ja auch nicht, dass jedes zweite AM inzwischen mit einer HM  unterwegs sein


FÜr dich Fuzz


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. September 2009)

Das ist noch schaltbar?


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. September 2009)

20/36 mit Dura Ace 7900 UW der ne 16 er Kapazität hat no Problem


----------



## chickenway-user (26. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> FÜr dich Fuzz




Miststück


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. September 2009)

Kannst laut sagen, dass mit dem Abzieher war ja Kacke


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2009)

hat der rockring noch einen sinn oder ist der nur zwecksm style drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (26. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> sieht gut aus  hat das mit dem DT hinten die vollen 160mm?



habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. 
ich bin aber nun wieder völlig verunsichert  ich habe hier das helius am techsheet von juni 09 und da stehen die federwege mit 130-160 mm bei 50,9mm dämpferfederweg drin. hatte immer gedacht das die 160mm nur mit 57mm dämpferferderweg gingen. kann mich da einer aufklären ? habe keinen bock meinen zu zerlegen und alles nachzumessen...
nun hat der dt dämpfer von shamus aber nur 55mm und wenn mein auge mich nicht täuscht ist der in der 140mm position eingehängt. somit sollte er bei meiner annahme ca. 135mm haben...


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> FÜr dich Fuzz



gefällt mir gut  denke auch das es dann eine XTR Kurbel bei mir wird mit Reset Innenlager, 2-fach (allerdings 44/34), wie aufm Perp, dass ist einfach der beste Kompromiß zwischen Preis,Stabiltät und Gewicht. Im MTBR Forum hab ich ein paar schöne Bashringe aus Titan gesehen, welche um die 50gr wogen.


----------



## checkb (26. September 2009)

Shamus schrieb:


> 12.6kg ohne pedals!



Aus meiner Sicht: zuviel roter Lippenstift.  Die Teile würden besser an ein AC oder CC passen. Warum einen schweren Rahmen rumschleppen, wenn man nicht mal den Sattel absenken kann. 

Naja, Geschmack ist Geschmacksache.

checkb


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> , wenn man nicht mal den Sattel absenken kann.



wieso Schraube auf und zu, dabei eine Kleinigkeit essen und trinken und dann sich ausgeruht auf die Abfahrt (ein cleaner un smoother run ) stürzen, geht doch super.


----------



## DJT (26. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wieso Schraube auf und zu, dabei eine Kleinigkeit essen und trinken und dann sich ausgeruht auf die Abfahrt (ein cleaner un smoother run ) stürzen, geht doch super.



dann war die Erfindung der automatischen Sattelstütze ja absolut unnötig


----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2009)

Wer an einem Freerider/Endurobike eine Automatisch verstellbare Sattelstütze hat, der wird bestätigen können, das dies eine sehr sinnvolle Sache ist und auch sicher nicht mehr darauf verzichten wollen!


----------



## DJT (26. September 2009)

Meine Rede!
Ausser er macht gern Schraube auf - Schraube zu und isst dabei ne Kleinigkeit 
(@fuzzball: sorry, nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hat der rockring noch einen sinn oder ist der nur zwecksm style drauf?



Der soll gegen Neiderfüllte Sarkastische Fragen schützen, anscheinend mit mäßigem Erfolg. Dafür aber schützt er mit seinen 4,4mm Dicke vor Felsen,Stämmen etc...


----------



## checkb (26. September 2009)

ge!st schrieb:


> wer an einem freerider/endurobike eine automatisch verstellbare sattelstütze hat, der wird bestätigen können, das dies eine sehr sinnvolle sache ist und auch sicher nicht mehr darauf verzichten wollen!



bestätigt


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> dann war die Erfindung der automatischen Sattelstütze ja absolut unnötig


nicht unnötig, bisher ist diese Entwicklung ungenügend.
Ungenügend dahingehend, dass ich bei den bisher getesteten Stützen (JP und KS), diese nicht weit genug versenken konnte und immer noch die Sattelstütze selbst am Schnellspanner betätigen musste; da erschließt  sich mir nicht den Sinn dahinter.Im weiteren nervt das seitliche Spiel bei hoher Trittfrequenz im Sattel. 
Finde ein Päuschen schon sinnvoll, wenn man sich z.B. die 1500hm von Wolkenstein zum Plattkofel hochgekämpft hat, um dann konzentriert in die Abfahrt zu gehen  außerdem den Ausblick auf die Sella  muss man Genießen - ist ja kein Wettkampf - und ob ich dann kurz manuell die Sattelstütze runterlasse fällt nicht ins Gewicht.


PS. diese Stützen sind so sinnbefreit wie beim PKW eine automatische Sitzverstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joseppe (26. September 2009)

wenn du jedoch eine tour fährst auf der es ständig auf und ab geht, wird dir die ewige verstellerei schwer aufn sack gehen.

was ist dann die konsequenz? entweder zu lässt den sattel unten und hast bei den zwischenanstiegen problemen, oder du lässt ihn oben und schüttelst wie ein grobmotoriker die abfahrt hinunter.


----------



## fuzzball (26. September 2009)

ich zitier mich mal kurz selbst


fuzzball schrieb:


> diese nicht weit genug versenken konnte und immer noch die Sattelstütze selbst am Schnellspanner betätigen musste; da erschließt  sich mir nicht den Sinn dahinter.Im weiteren nervt das seitliche Spiel bei hoher Trittfrequenz im Sattel.


wie gesagt was bringt es mir die Sattelstütze 15cm abzusenken wenn es eigentlich 25cm (kurz mal beim Perp nachgemessen,mim St spielts eh keine Rolle die 20kg fahr ich keinen berg ohne Lift hoch) sein müssten? Richtig die Stütze ist mir abwärts immernoch im weg und das kann schmerzhaft werden 
Ein weiterer Punkt der mir gerade eingefallen ist, ist dass wenn ich bei meinem Freerider bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze sitzen bleibe, trotz ATA (auch eine unnötige Erfindung), das VR beim kleinsten Anstieg hochgeht, sodass ich dann sowieso aus dem Sattel muß. Im weiteren muss man doch nicht wegen jedem Pubsanstieg die Sattelstütze rausziehen. 
Natürlich kann jeder das fahren was er will,für mich sind die Dinger derzeit (kann ja noch besser werden, wenn Gewicht aktzeptabel - 300-350gr-, Absenkung ausreichend - 25-30cm - und das seitliche Spiel beseitigt wurde) nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. September 2009)

ich bin heute ca. 40 km in den harburger bergen gefahren und habe mein helius fr eingeritten... da gehts nur bergauf und bergab.... was habe ich geflucht heute! eine verstellbare stütze wäre hier die bombe gewesen. ich hoffe auf das teil von syntace. die anderen wackeln mir zu krass.

das helius fr ist krass. massig reserven. so ein gutmütiges fahrverhalten... sehr geil... mein grinsen war diabolisch...   nur leichter muss es noch werden.


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Der soll gegen Neiderfüllte Sarkastische Fragen schützen, anscheinend mit mäßigem Erfolg. Dafür aber schützt er mit seinen 4,4mm Dicke vor Felsen,Stämmen etc...



neid ist mir fremd weil ich mir eh alles kaufen könnt. wenn er mehr kann als leicht und schön sein dann ists ja gut. sieht auf dem foto nicht so aus.


----------



## flyingscot (26. September 2009)

Mit etwas Geschick und einem kleinen Hilfsmittel bekommt man auch eine normale Sattelstütze mit Schnellspanner im Fahren sowohl versenkt als auch wieder auf Uphillhöhe... 

Mach eigentlich immer so.


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. September 2009)

@Rainer : Kam nur so rüber, falls es nicht der Fall ist entschuldige ich mich für die Äußerung 

@Flyingscott :  Während der Fahrt ? das will ich sehn


----------



## checkb (27. September 2009)

> Während der Fahrt ? das will ich sehn



Hab ich früher auch gemacht, wo ist das Problem. Eine neumodische moderne Liftstütze hat jedoch den Vorteil der *SEHR SCHNELLEN* Anpassung der Sattelhöhe und dass dauerhaft. 

Nie mehr ohne Liftstütze auch in den hohen Bergen nicht. Für viele und auch für mich nach der Federgabel, das wichtigste Teil am Bike.  

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (27. September 2009)

gibts denn eine empfehlung? kenn mich mit der jetzigen marktsituation nicht aus. welche ist die momentan beste?


----------



## c_w (27. September 2009)

Rainer war mit der Rase doch recht zufrieden.
Ich fahr die Crank Brother und habt überhaupt keinen Grund zur Klage... wenn man halt mit dem verhältnismässig geringen Verstellbereich zu Recht kommt, aber ich hab auch vorher nie den Sattel weiterreingemacht, ich brauch so ein bisserl Sattelkontakt, zur Orientierung auf dem Bike ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (27. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Für viele und auch für mich nach der Federgabel, das wichtigste Teil am Bike.



und der Rahmen?


----------



## zwops (27. September 2009)

also der sinn oder unsinn der vario-sattelstützen hängt doch eigentlich nur vom revier ab:
dieses jahr in den alpen habe ich so ein ding überhaupt nicht vermisst weil es ja meist in einer richtung `zig hm nur hoch ging, dann stütze runter und `zig meter runter  = nix notwendigkeit vario-stütze

bin ich aber mit meinem heli im heimatlichen revier im ruhrpott auf halden oder im südlichen pott in hügeligem welligem profil unterwegs....ich will auch `ne vario-stütze!!!!

dazu aber mal `ne frage: welche vario-stütze kann so viel länge bieten, dass ich immer noch die von nicolai geforderte mindestversenkbarkeit gewährleisten kann? mit meiner 410 mm syntace p6 passt es genau. darf also keinen cm kürzer sein....


----------



## checkb (27. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> und der Rahmen?


 

@zwops

Ick denke aktuell sollte für dich nur die Rase in Frage kommen.

checkb


----------



## marco2 (27. September 2009)

Gravity Dropper Turbo: Die gibt es direkt aus den USA etwas günstiger als hier.
Ist rein mechanisch und funktioniert super. 
Hab vorher die Joplin gehabt und die war eigentlich nur von Service zu Service unterwegs obwohl sie schön aussah.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> dazu aber mal `ne frage: welche vario-stütze kann so viel länge bieten, dass ich immer noch die von nicolai geforderte mindestversenkbarkeit gewährleisten kann? mit meiner 410 mm syntace p6 passt es genau. darf also keinen cm kürzer sein....



auf die syntace warten oder du kaufst dir die rase mit 27,x durchmesser (die stütze ist oben sowieso immer gleich "dünn" und machst eine lange hülse rein.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. September 2009)

Dachte die Rase hat nur 10cm Einstecktiefe 
Bei allem Größen, ausser S, wird das mit 10cm nichts werden, mit der von Nicolai geforderten Mindesteinstecktiefe.

EDIT: ah, hab das mit der Shim überlesen. Dann ist alles klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_01 (28. September 2009)

Ich hab auch die Crankbrother Joplin ohne R und muss sagen das sie echt top ist. Seitliches Spiel merke ich gar nicht. Klar im Stand, aber beim Fahren 0,0 Probleme. 
 - keine verkratzte Stütze mehr 
 - Bergauf immer ordentlichen Tritt weil voll draußen
 - bei mir haut die Verstellung astrein hin und reicht auch aus, so muss ich nicht ewig die richtige Stellung suchen, denn oben ist bei mir genau am Anschlag. 
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. September 2009)

Hab mal iwo aufgeschnappt dass die Syntace um die 500 Euro kosten soll  

Ich bleib jetzt erst mal bei der Easton Tune Combo mit SSP Klemme.
Wenn iwann mal das Leichtbauvirus schwächer wird test ich sicher mal so ne Automatische Stütze.


----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich bin heute ca. 40 km in den *harburger berge*n gefahren und habe mein helius fr eingeritten... da gehts nur bergauf und bergab....



da war ich gestern auch unterwegs, aber als *Berge* würde ich das nicht bezeichnen


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2009)

bin  echt am überlegen mir nen HELIUS AM anzuschaffen. 

(das U-ST bleibt natürlich)


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2009)

Is ne gute Idee Artur


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> da war ich gestern auch unterwegs, aber als *Berge* würde ich das nicht bezeichnen



für hamburger verhältnisse sinds berge. hab aber auch zu tun gehbt. das erste mal nach dem unfall wiederbiken. was haben oberschenkel und waden geschrien.


----------



## User85319 (28. September 2009)

Momentan spukt mir auch wieder der Gewichtreduzierungsdämon im Hirn rum...

Meint ihr Alligator Windcutter in 203 sind vertretbar am Helius AM in Kombination mit Tech M4? Evtl auch Saint...
Desweiteren könnt ich gegenüber der HS mit 2fach 740gGewicht einsparen....Fragen über Fragen 

Gruß


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. September 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Momentan spukt mir auch wieder der Gewichtreduzierungsdämon im Hirn rum...
> 
> Meint ihr Alligator Windcutter in 203 sind vertretbar am Helius AM in Kombination mit Tech M4? Evtl auch Saint...
> Desweiteren könnt ich gegenüber der HS mit 2fach 740gGewicht einsparen....Fragen über Fragen
> ...



Ich werd Tech m4 Vorn und X2 hinten fahrn mit Alligator Cirrus Scheiben 180/160  wiegen in der 180 er 100g in der 160 er 77. Sind auch nicht schmaler wie andere Scheiben exakt 2mm Material


----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2009)

was haltet ihr von dem Aufbau für ein AM?:

Rahmen: Helius AM M - schwarz elox
Gabel: Brunn 016 - 160mm (oder Fox 36 Float wäre halt ein Kilo leichter)
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 (da such ich noch eine Alternative)
LRS: Acros .75/.54 - ZTR Flow - CX Ray 
Kurbel: C`Dale Hollowgram SL 
Schaltwerk: XTR Shadow GS
Umwerfer: XTR 952
Schalthebel: XT 750
Bremsen: FI Franki 203/160mm 
Bremsscheiben:Ashima
Bremsbeläge: Trickstuff RSR
Sattelstütze: Thomson MP (wenn sie reicht,ansonsten Edge Composites)
Vorbau: F109
Lenker: Edge Composites Rizer


----------



## Shamus (2. Juni 2010)

12.6kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2010)

@Shamus
 suuper rad schönes foto.


----------



## Hatschipuh (2. Juni 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## anjalein (2. Juni 2010)

Schönes Bike!
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ist, warum du nicht gleich nen AC genommen hast. 
Das hat mMn ne geilere Geo und ist n halbes Kilo leichter!
Ein Helius AM wird durch so einen Aufbau kastriert!


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2010)

Ist auch mein Gedanke. Bei diesem Aufbau, besonders mit der Gabel wäre, ein AC stimmiger und leichter.


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es nur geil 

Kastriert hin oder her, später kann er es ja immer noch artgerechter auf/umbauen. Ich finde es schon Hammer welches Gewicht sich aus dem Rahmen zaubern lässt 

Die Nicolai/Blei Zeiten sind definitiv vorbei!

Viel Spaß damit Shamus 

Grüß Gürü.


----------



## HypnoKröte (2. Juni 2010)

Absolut schön bis auf den LRS und den langen Vorbau. 

Ahja nicht das Leichteste ;-D


----------



## fuzzball (3. Juni 2010)

müsste schon unter 11kg sein um in die engere Auswahl kommen; trotzdem


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Juni 2010)

Unter 11 kannst kneten ganz ehrlich. Realistisch mt Teilen die auch dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechen 11,8(mit leichten Reifen) bis 12,4 KG(mit schweren Reifen)


----------



## fuzzball (3. Juni 2010)

sorry vertippt meinte auch unter 12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Juni 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


> 12.6kg



so ähnlich kann ich mir das vorstellen...

mit ner Fox 36 Float 2010 mit knapp über 2 Kilo
ner XTR-Kurbel (is die Rotor denn überhaupt leichter?)
nem 1600g LRS mit Flow, CX-Ray...
Syntace Force 109 und Vector 31.8 Carbon

dann is man bei knapp über 13 Kilo

;-)


----------



## Rockcity Roller (3. Juni 2010)

ich frage mich, ob man mit derart leichten aufbauten das AM nicht aus seinem eigentlichen einsatzgebiet herausnimmt... meins wiegt 14,9kg und ich finde das sogar leicht  aber kommt auch immer auf die perspektive an. ich seh das AM als enduro mit freeride-ambitionen. aber schönes bike auf jeden fall da oben!


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (3. Juni 2010)

Sind denn die ZTR Flow für ein Enduro bei ~ 80 kg Fahrergewicht überhaupt "einsatzgerecht"?


----------



## flyingscot (3. Juni 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Sind denn die ZTR Flow für ein Enduro bei ~ 80 kg Fahrergewicht überhaupt "einsatzgerecht"?



Aber sicher doch... die Flow ist ne sehr gute Enduro-Felge. Allerdings bei intensivem Bikeparkbetrieb hab ich da so meine Zweifel...


----------



## der-gute (3. Juni 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Sind denn die ZTR Flow für ein Enduro bei ~ 80 kg Fahrergewicht überhaupt "einsatzgerecht"?



Hä?

ich wiege 96 Kilo nackt und hab die Dinger bisher nicht kaputt bekommen

ausser ein paar schrammen innen (!) nicht mal nen Seitenschlag

und das bei nem Aufbau mit DT Revo

Was denkst du denn, für was die Flow is?

XC-Racing???


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (3. Juni 2010)

Okay danke, überzeugt! 

Sie ist eben im Vergleich schon verhältnismäßig leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Juni 2010)

BAM!

du hast erkannt, warum sie so beliebt is ;-)


----------



## User85319 (3. Juni 2010)

Wie fährt sich das AM eigentlich mit 150mm an der Front?

Bin momentan auch am überlegen, meine 36 Talas gegen was leichteres zu tauschen bzw mein AM auf ca. 13kg zu drücken.

Gruß


----------



## softbiker (3. Juni 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> ich wiege 96 Kilo nackt und hab die Dinger bisher nicht kaputt bekommen
> 
> ...



Dann warst du mit den Teilen aber noch nicht im Park. Das halten die Dinger nicht aus.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (3. Juni 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich das AM eigentlich mit 150mm an der Front?
> 
> Bin momentan auch am überlegen, meine 36 Talas gegen was leichteres zu tauschen bzw mein AM auf ca. 13kg zu drücken.
> 
> Gruß



weiss nicht wie sich das AM mit 150mm vorne fährt, aber ich zb. hab ne lyrik mit 160mm vorne, und man merkt das der hinterbau etwas mehr hergibt als die gabel, also etwas satter ist. von daher würde ich keine 150mm gabel im AM fahren, sowas wäre ideal für´s AC.


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Juni 2010)

Fährt sich meiner Meinung nach einfach gut. Dass der Hinterbau in Verbindung mit meinem RP 23 mehr hergibt wundert mich nicht wirklich. 
Ich bin auch n Tick zu leicht für die Rev.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (3. Juni 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Sind denn die ZTR Flow für ein Enduro bei ~ 80 kg Fahrergewicht überhaupt "einsatzgerecht"?



ich fahr die auch im AM, und ich nutze das bike mehr als kleinen freerider, also sämtliche drops, gaps etc muss der bock auch wegstecken. bisher halten die felgen, großartig schlag hab ich auch noch nicht drin, wiege 78kg. n kumpel von mir fährt dieselben laufräder am ION, auch mit knapp 80 kg -> bisher kein thema. 

gruß rainer


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Juni 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> aber ich zb. hab ne lyrik mit 160mm vorne, und man merkt das der hinterbau etwas mehr hergibt als die gabel, also etwas satter ist.


Das ist auch meine Erfahrung und hat mich dazu bewogen das neue mit 180mm Gabel auszustatten. Für mich fühlt sich das nun sehr stimmig an. 

Hinzukommt dass der Lenkwinkel beim AM sowieso schon auf der steileren Seite ist, mit 150mm wird dieser dann noch steiler und zwar steiler als beim AC, welches bei 150mm den gleichen Lenkwinkel hat, wie das AM mit 160mm. Deshalb imho bei 150mm klar das AC, dann passt der Lenkwinkel und das Fahrwerk ist ausgewogen. 

Ich denke zwischen einem reinen Enduro Aufbau, mit einem DHX Air/Coil Dämpfer und z.B. einer Lyrik DH, zu einem Aufbau wie dem obigen, nur mit CC Teilen, ist gefühlt eine Bikekategorie dazwischen. Da hilft dann auch das niedrige Gewicht nicht weiter. 
Aber das sind halt zwei komplett unterschiedliche Ansätze das AM aufzubauen, jeder so wie es ihm am besten passt.


...


----------



## der-gute (3. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Dann warst du mit den Teilen aber noch nicht im Park. Das halten die Dinger nicht aus.



Park ist nicht Enduro!

für den Park hab ich nen FR2350


----------



## softbiker (4. Juni 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Park ist nicht Enduro!
> 
> für den Park hab ich nen FR2350



o.k. das macht natürlich Sinn. Ich bin auch schon am überlegen mir fürs Flachlandradln einfach einen zweiten LRS´S zu holen.


----------



## cgoeth (4. Juni 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


> 12.6kg



Hoi Shamus,

kannst du mal ne detaillierte Teileliste Posten? Ich bin auch noch am schauen, wo ich mein AM erleichtern kann 

Danke
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (4. Juni 2010)

Dann frag lieber nochmal Hypnokröte.
Sein AM ist leichter und robuster aufgebaut.


----------



## Shamus (4. Juni 2010)

Sorry, but english is so much easier for me...
teillist.
Nicolai Helius AM
Sram X0 redwin
Avid Elixcir cr
Rotor 3D 40/27 Q-rings
Mavic Crossmax XL
Thomson stem + post
Race Face Next
Panaracer Rampage SC
Selle Italia SLR
Time Atack carbon

12.6kg
travel 160/150mm

I dont see any problem riding rear 160mm and front 150mm, that goes very well. I have tryed all position on back and 160mm fits best for my riding.

I use it as trailbike, we have a lot of roots and rocks on trails. I also ride almost only on 40 on front. I weight about 90kg at the moment and have been tracksprinter in the past. I just wanted to have a bike I can trust.
Couple times a year I lower saddle and hit it to the nearest bike park. We just dont have so much hills here.


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Juni 2010)

Fein fein keine Gewichte Ts ts ;- )


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Juni 2010)

Änderungen Kork Griffe 20 g 
Thomson Masterpiece 180 g 
Sattel Speci Phenom 190 g

Sonst genau so


----------



## acid-driver (13. März 2011)

sorry, wenn ich den thread mal wieder rauskrame. 

ich liebäugel ein wenig mit der rotor-kurbel und wollte mal fragen, ob da die welle aus alu oder aus stahl ist. weiß das einer?


----------



## Elfriede (14. März 2011)

Die ist aus Alu.


----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2011)

schade, dann fällt die raus  

genau wie die bor und die neue tune  

gibts außer xtr noch brauchbare alternativen?


----------



## kroiterfee (15. März 2011)

clavicula dh?


----------



## stuk (15. März 2011)

ich stehe ja auf die noir
habe sie vom helius cc übernommen und sie hält am AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (20. März 2011)

Kann die X9 empfehlen, reale 800 Gramm hat die inkl. Tretlager bei mir auf die Waage gebracht und dazu sehr stabil.


----------

